
Printing Cliches - benbreen
http://www.printing-machine.org/notes/2016/6/4/printing-cliches
======
Hooke
A bit of explanation for those, like me, who didn't know about the original
meaning of the word "cliché" (courtesy of Wikipedia):

"Cliché and stereotype were both originally printers' words, and in their
literal printers' meanings were synonymous. Specifically, cliché was an
onomatopoeic word for the sound that was made during the stereotyping process
when the matrix (the papier-mâché mold bearing an impression of the forme) hit
molten metal. In English this was known as 'dabbing'. The matrix was applied
to molten lead at the point of cooling to make the cast."

~~~
jonathankoren
I never made the connection between the "type" in "stereotype" and "type" as
in "typesetting" until today.

~~~
carn174s
Nor had I!

    
    
      The combining form “stereo-” that 
      shows up in such words as “stereotype” 
      and “stereophonic” is derived from 
      stereos, a classical Greek word meaning 
      solid.
    

And then, stereotype:

    
    
      A plate relief printing plate cast in a 
      mold made from composed type or an 
      original plate.
    

So, a solid plate type face. (but not boiler plate)

But now, both stereo and stereotype, their meanings so profoundly mutated well
beyond their liteteral origins.

Stereo now pretty much means "2 of something" and stereotype has turned into a
word carrying negative connotations of mostly bigotry or prejudice.

------
13of40
It seems like a modern printer could cheat and go from a 3D printed original
to a plaster (or refactory cement or green sand) negative to a type metal copy
of the original.

~~~
Nevermark
Or they could just 3D print metal. Or really cheat and just print on paper.

Or use a VR toolkit to create the experience of something printed on paper
that never was. :)

Interesting how completely different skills have all been about creating
something you read, from chiseling rock to simulated light rays.

~~~
13of40
You missed "wire in the brain that makes you feel sure you've just seen
something printed".

But seriously, I think someone who's casting movable type in their baking
sheets probably isn't interested in virtualizing the end product.

~~~
gbergel
Post author (and noob cliche printer) here. I am, in fact, interested in
virtualizing the end product, for tasks ranging from closer analysis, virtual
restoration, computer vision work (see links in the post and elsewhere on my
site) and conceivably, for reproduction by a 3d printer or industrial
prototyper. However, we do already have cheap, robust and high-quality methods
of making a printing surface from a printed impression or artwork, notably
photo-etching in metal or polymer. So I am not sure what 3d printing would
give you apart from the satisfaction of closing the circuit.. but it's on my
list of things to try, alongside stereotyping with papier mache.

